

When to Quit - exploringclouds
http://www.exploringclouds.com/?p=32

======
manuscreationis
I suffered through a similar situation myself, although fortunately I was
never promised raises that never came - I just never got promised anything,
haha.

One thing that helped me suffer through it all was the notion that "We're all
in it together". My boss and my coworker were as underpaid as I was (more so
in the case of my coworker), and so it was sort of a team effort: We're all
suffering without the right level of pay, and we'll all share in the spoils
once things take off.

They never did.

You can read about it here if you'd like:
<http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com>

Your trip to China is certainly an interesting topic, and I'd love to read a
series of posts on what your life was like while you were over there.

Congrats on your decision to move on - It's an incredibly hard choice to make,
and a lot of people struggle with it. Hopefully you can take it as a learning
experience in putting yourself first when it matters, and be better for it in
the long run.

Thanks for writing about this!

